# MTB: 2009 Pioneer Valley NEMBA Toys For Tots Fun Ride – Robinson SP, Agawam, MA



## MR. evil (Nov 14, 2009)

2009 Pioneer Valley NEMBA Toys For Tots Fun Ride – Robinson SP, Agawam, MA


posted by TheHare on Bikerag.com and the NEMBA website
http://www.bikerag.com/frm.htm

http://www.nemba.org/forums/showthread. ... post178975

_The first year (2007) we had about 40 riders. In 2008 we were over 70! We are hoping for well over 100 this year!!! The cause is great! The riding is great! And it is just a very fun atmosphere!
Come on out and join us! and please help SPREAD THE WORD!!!
=====================================
Toys For Tots Mountain Bike Fun Ride
Pioneer Valley NEMBA
Sunday, November 22, 2009

Think Kingdom Trails of Southern New England! (on a smaller scale) Fun loops that are not overly technical or hilly. Tight flowing MTB specific single track. Many trails will be swept of leaves (winds and time constraints could change that).

Come on out for some great Fall riding and a great cause! The primped trails make this an event not to be missed! The trails of Robinson are perfect for ALL abilities!

NEMBA Toy Ride and Toy Collection – Robinson SP, Agawam, MA

What: Toys for Tots Fun Ride (Self guided, arrowed loops)
When: November 22, 2009 Registration 9-10am All riders off by 10:15
Where: Armory Drive, Agawam, Ma (Location is outside of the park.)
Donation: New unwrapped toys to donate to the Marine Corps Toys for Tots.

Three arrowed loops:
Beginner - approx 4-5 miles
Intermediate - approx 12 miles
Advanced - approx 17 miles
Groups/led rides leave at 9:30 (hopefully at each level)

There are no facilities this time of year, so please plan accordingly.

Parking and Registration will be at Shea’s Field. Armory Drive, off Maynard Street, Agawam.

Directions: I-91 North or South, to 57 West for 1.2 miles - First exit for Main St (RT-159) - go 1.3 miles and the road turns into (RT-147/Springfield St.) (Landmark: Dunkin Donuts) go 0.7 miles (Landmark: CVS) and bear right up the hill onto North St – Second right onto Maynard – First right onto Armory – Armory is only a tenth of a mile long and runs directly into the parking lot for Shea’s field._


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 14, 2009)

Seeing as the skiing options at this point look to be limited for next weekend I might be up for this pending the weather. Are you riding it Tim?


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 14, 2009)

I am planning on it, seeing how it's about 5 minutes from my house and a good cause.  If for some reason I cannot make it I will be be dropping of a toy to
TheHare (aka Steve).


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 14, 2009)

If you do plan on riding let me know and I will get you some better directions.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 14, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I am planning on it, seeing how it's about 5 minutes from my house and a good cause.  If for some reason I cannot make it I will be be dropping of a toy to
> TheHare (aka Steve).



Cool! It is a great cause and if I'm able to get there I'm excited to check some new to me trails. Which loop are you thinking about riding....


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 14, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Cool! It is a great cause and if I'm able to get there I'm excited to check some new to me trails. Which loop are you thinking about riding....



Probably the intermediate loop, but who knows I may be down for the longer advanced loop. This place is pretty tight & flowy, nothing even close to technical. Even though it's not my type of
riding  it's a fun place to ride every once in a while.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 14, 2009)

If I end up not doing the longer ride and you want to, I will hook you up with some good guys. You might even get to meet Red of Red's Rock fame.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm still in for this ride and am looking forward to checking out the ST @ Robinson State Park. I've read over on MTBR that the trails have all be de-leafed and pimped for Sundays ride, Schweet! 

Let me know what your game plan is Tim. I'd like to start as early as possible say 9am and get out ahead of the group rides but my schedule is flexible so whatever works for you. Regardless looking forward to Sunday.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 22, 2009)

WoodCore
sorry I had to bail on you this morning, not getting any sleep last night I was in no shape to ride. Hope you had a good ride.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 23, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> WoodCore
> sorry I had to bail on you this morning, not getting any sleep last night I was in no shape to ride. Hope you had a good ride.



I did have a great ride! Sorry to hear about the sleep issues regardless sweet place you have there in your backyard. I'll be back again for sure.


----------

